# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Привет Военкомат

## Russkie

Твои встречи я совсем не рад. Я слышал всякие ужастики, лучше сдиратся от этого проклятия. Жалко, ну жалко бросать родину, мне даже когда было 16, искали меня. У меня ощущение, что я ни когда не увижу своих знакомых. Я уже учусь в США. 
У вас какие-то мнения про Россию и армию есть? 
вообщем-то, я думаю все что в России делают - делают как из задницы.

----------


## Zaya

> Твои встречи я совсем не рад.

 Не поняла.

----------


## Russkie

С тобой встречи я совсем не рад 
стихи такие

----------


## Zaya

А, встрече с тобой...
Про русскую я почти ничего и не знаю, то есть ничего интересующего тебя.

----------


## Russkie

Про русскую 
по-русски   ::  ? 
русские настоящие здесь есть?

----------


## Vadim84

Вы как два иностранца на русском общаетесь  ::

----------


## Zaya

Ты еще скажи, что ты антисемит, так я вообще с темы уйду   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Про русскую 
> по-русски   ? 
> русские настоящие здесь есть?

 Zaya wrote: Про русскую (армию) я ничего не знаю.   ::   ::  
Ты б лучше свой пост проверил. Ошибка на ошибке.
З.Ы. Могу высказать свое мнение об украинской армии, если тебе интересно.

----------


## Alware

::   ::   
Что творится последнее время на форуме?
Что не ветка, то отжиг!!!   ::

----------


## basurero

> Что не ветка, то отжиг!!!

 What anneals?

----------


## Alware

> Что не ветка, то отжиг!!!
> 			
> 		  What anneals?

 Exactly. (Only sing.) 
Жгут теперь на форуме.  ::

----------


## basurero

The forum is buring down. Ahhh. I'd better turn off my computer and save myself. Lol.

----------


## Alware

> The forum is buring down. Ahhh. I'd better turn off my computer and save myself. Lol.

 Ты тоже жжош (в смысле жжёшь)  ::   ::

----------


## basurero

Well I don't feel any pain so you must be wrong.

----------


## Alware

> Well I don't feel any pain so you must be wrong.

 This thread  (like some other) is fun so i must be right

----------


## Оля

> Оля wrote: Про русскую (армию) я ничего не знаю.

 Оля???   ::  
Не пугайте меня, я только что проснулась  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Про русскую 
> по-русски   ? 
> русские настоящие здесь есть?

 Скажи честно: ты точно "was born in the USSR"? А то у меня закрадываются смутные сомнения....

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Оля wrote: Про русскую (армию) я ничего не знаю.      Оля???   
> Не пугайте меня, я только что проснулась

   ::   ::  Подсознание сработало (раз исправляет - значит Оля).   ::  
Ща уберу.

----------


## Wowik

> Ща уберу.

 Сказанное не воробей! Вылетит -- не поймаешь.
Написанное пером не вырубишь топором. 
В цитатах-то как?

----------


## Оля

> В цитатах-то как?

 Не отдам!  :P   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ща уберу.   В цитатах-то как?

 В цитатах - пусть будет. Для истории.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня.    ::

----------


## Alware

> Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня.

 Теперь оказывается форумы модерируются не по правилам, а по настроению и просьбам желающих  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня.      Теперь оказывается форумы модерируются не по правилам, а по настроению и просьбам желающих

 По правилам, по правилам плюс... усмотрение модератора.  А где эти правила?  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Lampada  Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня.      Теперь оказывается форумы модерируются не по правилам, а по настроению и просьбам желающих    По правилам, по правилам плюс... усмотрение модератора.  А где эти правила?

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...p?t=14&start=0   

> Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня

 Т.е. если ,скажем , в Олином посте есть цитата из моего поста и я попрошу её исправить, ты это сделаешь????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Не отдам цитату!!!!   ::   ::

----------


## Alware

> Не отдам цитату!!!!

 вот об этом и речь.   ::   ::   ::   :P   ::     ::    ::    ::    ::    ::    ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Lampada  Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня.      Теперь оказывается форумы модерируются не по правилам, а по настроению и просьбам желающих    По правилам, по правилам плюс... усмотрение модератора.  А где эти правила?    http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...p?t=14&start=0     
> 			
> 				Если кому нужно исправить цитату, просите меня
> 			
> 		  Т.е. если ,скажем , в Олином посте есть цитата из моего поста и я попрошу её исправить, ты это сделаешь????

 Да, конечно, но, если Оля возражает, не знаю.  Тут возникают некоторые сложности:  человек отвечает на чей-то пост и, если пост меняется, ответ получается несоответствующим.   Переговоры, я думаю, нужно вести.   
За правила - спасибо.

----------


## Alware

> Да, конечно,

 Приехали!
Действительно, весёлый форум.   ::   ::    ::   ::    ::   ::      

> Тут возникают некоторые сложности:  человек отвечает на чей-то пост и, если пост меняется, ответ получается несоответствующим.   Переговоры, я думаю, нужно вести.

 Нужно  ветку выделить для переговоров.
Если кого-то успели процитировать до исправления, то это не повод редактировать всю цепь цитат. Смысл цитирования теряется. 
Хотя.... у нас ведь смешной и весёлый форум     

> За правила - спасибо.

 
You are very welcome, your honour.

----------


## Lampada

> ... , your honour.

 По-моему, ты иронизируешь.  Хорошо, что у меня хорошее чувство юмора.    ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  ... , your honour.   По-моему, ты иронизируешь.  Хорошо, что у меня хорошее чувство юмора.

 Чуство юмора здесь не при чём. Сама рассуди. Цитата и нужна для того чтоб сохранить источник не редактируемым. 
Если процитировал и ответил, а потом цитата изменилась, то это не честно по отношению ко мне. (Если,конечно, цитата не противоречит правилам)
Нормальные люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.      ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Alware  ... , your honour.   По-моему, ты иронизируешь.  Хорошо, что у меня хорошее чувство юмора.      Чуство юмора здесь не при чём. Сама рассуди. Цитата и нужна для того чтоб сохранить источник не редактируемым. 
> Если процитировал и ответил, а потом цитата изменилась, то это не честно по отношению ко мне. (Если,конечно, цитата не противоречит правилам)
> Нормальные люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.

 Всякое бывает.  Например, это может быть личная информация.  
А чувство юмора всегда "при чём".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Нормальные* люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.

 Это вы на что намекаете?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Alware  *Нормальные* люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.    Это вы на что намекаете?

 *+1.*  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Alware  *Нормальные* люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.    Это вы на что намекаете?     *+1.*

 Я не "намекаю", а говорю совершенно ясно (хотя наверное кому как). Что если высказываешься, надо иметь уважение к тем кто твою первоначальную мысль успел прочитать и ответить. И быть по отношению к ним честным говоря о изменениии своего мнения. 
А если вы собеседников не уважаете, то этот факт и будет зафиксирован в различии цитат и исправленного поста.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Alware  *Нормальные* люди вообще не исправляют свои посты, если исправление меняет смысл, а постят новые.    Это вы на что намекаете?     *+1.*    Я не "намекаю", а говорю совершенно ясно (хотя наверное кому как). Что если высказываешься, надо иметь уважение к тем кто твою первоначальную мысль успел прочитать и ответить. И быть по отношению к ним честным говоря о изменениии своего мнения. 
> А если вы собеседников не уважаете, то этот факт и будет зафиксирован в различии цитат и исправленного поста.

 Ты абсолютно прав.  Спасибо за просветительную работу.

----------


## Оля

> Ты абсолютно прав.  Спасибо за просветительную работу.

 Alware , ты миссионер.  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Ты абсолютно прав.  Спасибо за просветительную работу.   Alware , ты миссионер.

 Я юрист  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я не "намекаю", а говорю совершенно ясно (хотя наверное кому как). Что если высказываешься, надо иметь уважение к тем кто твою первоначальную мысль успел прочитать и ответить. И быть по отношению к ним честным говоря о изменениии своего мнения. 
> А если вы собеседников не уважаете, то этот факт и будет зафиксирован в различии цитат и исправленного поста.

 Я изменением своего поста выказываю прежде всего уважение Оле, которой по ошибке было приписано чужое высказывание. Причем на *смысл* поста (а именно пояснение содержание фразы непонятливому автору ветки) это никак не повлияло.
Редактирование вида "EDIT: не Оля, а Zaya" в данном конкретном случае считаю тупостью, поскольку "первоначальная мысль" прекрасно отражается в цитатах, которые я менять не прошу, и даже категорически против этого. 
"Не надо со мной так свысока, убью нафиг..." (с) True Romance  ::

----------


## Alware

> Редактирование вида "EDIT: не Оля, а Zaya" в данном конкретном случае считаю тупостью, поскольку "первоначальная мысль" прекрасно отражается в цитатах, которые я менять не прошу, и даже категорически против этого.

 +1   
Половину этой ветки надо удалить как противоречащий правилам форума оффтоп.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Ты абсолютно прав.  Спасибо за просветительную работу.   Alware , ты миссионер.    Я юрист

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Ты абсолютно прав.  Спасибо за просветительную работу.   Alware , ты миссионер.    Я юрист

 Шутка.   ::

----------


## Vesh

Можно я по теме? 
Мальчик, не надо тебе служить в российской армии. Совсем не надо. Ты и по-русски-то не очень говоришь, и уж точно реалий российской жизни (и, тем более, службы) не представляешь... 
Если очень хочется ездить в Россию, возьми у родителей денег, откажись от российского гражданства (это стоит около $500), получай визу в американский паспорт и езжай, ничего не бойся.

----------


## Koba

> Твои встречи я совсем не рад. Я слышал всякие ужастики, лучше сдиратся от этого проклятия. Жалко, ну жалко бросать родину, мне даже когда было 16, искали меня. У меня ощущение, что я ни когда не увижу своих знакомых. Я уже учусь в США. 
> У вас какие-то мнения про Россию и армию есть? 
> вообщем-то, я думаю все что в России делают - делают как из задницы.

 По построению предложения, писал человек, для которого русский не родной. Особенно потряс оборот "сдиратся от этого проклятия". Несложный анализ в России призыв идёт с 18 до 27. Если военком интересовался в 16 то Russkie тогда был в России. Сейчас ему <27 , иначе нечего было бы бояться прямо из аэропорта угодить в в/ч. То есть он за несколько лет, сильно подзабыл русский.
Армия, это один из институтов общества. И если общество больно, то вряд ли будет здорова армия.

----------


## charlestonian

> Твои встречи я совсем не рад. Я слышал всякие ужастики, лучше сдиратся от этого проклятия. Жалко, ну жалко бросать родину, мне даже когда было 16, искали меня. У меня ощущение, что я ни когда не увижу своих знакомых. Я уже учусь в США. 
> У вас какие-то мнения про Россию и армию есть? 
> вообщем-то, я думаю все что в России делают - делают как из задницы.

   ::   ::   
А я вот что знаю про Россию 
Шея стала тоньше, тоньше стала талия,Тоньше ноги, руки - отощал совсем...Здесь вам не Америка, здесь вам не Италия!… Я живу в России, и очень мало ем! 
Приходят делегация учителей на прием к Путину: - Владимир Владимирович, у нас совсем нет денег! - Ничего страшного. Так заходите! 
И вот что знаю об армии 
Надпись на двери военкома: Плохой студент всегда может стать хорошим солдатом... 
Если хочешь стать солдатом, обругай декана матом. 
Прочитано на стене в МГИУ в 1995 году: Ученье - свет, а неученье - армия.

----------


## Koba

> Originally Posted by Russkie  
> И вот что знаю об армии 
> Надпись на двери военкома: Плохой студент всегда может стать хорошим солдатом... 
> Если хочешь стать солдатом, обругай декана матом. 
> Прочитано на стене в МГИУ в 1995 году: Ученье - свет, а неученье - армия.

 Солдат помни! Находясь на посту , ты охраняешь не только свою девушку, но и студента который с ней спит. 
Чем больше морда и живот, тем крепче армия и флот. 
К сожалению остальные поговорки содержат ненормативную лексику...

----------


## mishau_

> Сказанное не воробей! Вылетит -- не поймаешь.
> Написанное пером не вырубишь топором.

 Сказанное не воробей! не вырубишь топором. 
Написанное пером Вылетит -- не поймаешь.  ::  
Автор может не опасаться, проблема решается шестисотдолларовой взяткой.  ::

----------

